# Will my CPU bottleneck my GPU



## Aom4771 (Aug 30, 2015)

My pc configuration is following -
Cpu - AMD phenom II x2 560 (It can be converted into x4 b60 by unlocking extra 2 cores)

Motherboard - 880gm-usb3l


Ram - Corsair 8 Gb 1333 mhz

PSU - Coolermaster Thunder 450 W

I'm planning to add a Nvidia Asus 970 Strix to my pc but I think my CPU will bottleneck even If I will convert my CPU into a Amd x4 960 equivalent. But also I read somewhere that Cpu upgrade will accounts just for 2-4% increase in gaming performance.

Also I only wants to add Asus 970.

Please provide any suggestion or help.

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2015)

Not only the CPU is insufficient, that PSU is crap. You'll need to upgrade both. Don't get Cooler Master or Corsair VS series PSUs.

Want to upgrade to GTX 970. Bottleneck advice please?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> I'm planning to add a Nvidia Asus 970 Strix to my pc but I think my CPU will bottleneck even If I will convert my CPU into a Amd x4 960 equivalent. But also I read somewhere that Cpu upgrade will accounts just for 2-4% increase in gaming performance.



You definitely need to upgrade your present CPU to fully utilize the GPU you're planning to add. In fact, most newer games tend to utilize the multi core architecture of processors much better then say a few years back & a you'll definitely be helped if you upgrade your CPU as well.


Also, give this article a read: Tested: DirectX 12's potential performance leap is insane | PCWorld


DX12 API really focuses more in improving the multi-core CPU's.



> But remember that *DirectX 12 is about making the API more efficient so it can take better advantage of multi-core CPUs*. It's not really about graphics cards. It's about exploiting more performance from CPUs so they don't bottleneck the GPU.


----------



## Aom4771 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply.
I can convert my CPU into x4 960 equivalent by unlocking extra 2 cores. I tested it and pc runs well without any problems. Please tell if phenom x4 960 will also bottleneck. Also as for PSU i have a very lean setup with bare minimum like just one hdd and not even a dvdvrw so i hope this PSU can handle the load.
Please reply.
Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2015)

A good 500W PSU like seasonic s12ii 520W is recommended as you want to buy a GTX 970. Like I said earlier, Cooler Master PSUs are crap and would you risk frying your new gtx 970 because of that?


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2015)

Aom4771 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> I can convert my CPU into x4 960 equivalent by unlocking extra 2 cores. I tested it and pc runs well without any problems. Please tell if phenom x4 960 will also bottleneck. Also as for PSU i have a very lean setup with bare minimum like just one hdd and not even a dvdvrw so i hope this PSU can handle the load.
> Please reply.
> Thanks.


You're going to be fine after the unlock.


----------

